# Ever Want to Fish With Capt. Jared Raskob???



## Shadowcast (Feb 26, 2008)

Capt. Jared Raskob is donating a full day charter to RedFly #16. I am working on accommodations at Angler House Marina to go with it. This will be a separate raffle from the regular prize raffle. This is a huge trip that you'll remember for the rest of your life!! RedFly #16 is 1/15/22 in Apollo Beach, FL. All raffle proceeds go to Tampa Bay Waterkeeper.


----------



## BM_Barrelcooker (May 4, 2011)

Red fly


----------



## JT Flatsfishing (Apr 20, 2020)

Excited about it this year.


----------

